# Rossi 357 Rifle Lever Action



## wnppmy (Jul 22, 2013)

Fortunate to come across this jewel. As have a Ruger 357 GP 100 revolver, thought it would be great to have same caliber rifle. Our local Gun Shop had one, Rossi 357 Rifle.

Abit short 16 inch barrel makes for a compact piece. Shot 357, but had plenty of 38 Special rounds. Managed to eventually hit a plastic pop bottle just over 50 yards. 

Surprise was a hung chained square target at 100 yards, first shot a miss, but second shot sent the heavy target swinging, thought a lucky shot, but 3rd shot popped it again. I'm far from a gifted shooter and these old eyes had to concentrate to even see the smaller target.

The lever action was flawless, dozens of fired rounds and zero issues. This model action is not silky, but impressed by its near smooth action. 

Are ways to improve the lever action, out of the box, now a favored shooter!


----------



## wnppmy (Jul 22, 2013)

In the hands of a gifted shooter, does mention the lever action not as smooth, I agree, but fed every round solid for me.





 Junk? The Rossi Puma Model 92 Rifle - 16 Inch Barrel - YouTube


----------



## wnppmy (Jul 22, 2013)

Does best with somewhat rounded point rounds, some have mentioned issues with wad cutters, likely true. 

Love it because you can shoot either 357 or 38 Special. 

Weather warmed up north in Illinois, first time at the outdoor range.

Been years since shooting, had my GP100 revolver, Heritage 22, 22 Mag pistol, newly purchased Yugo 8MM, kicked like a mule but fun, scoped Ruger 22 Rifle. 

But it was this Rossi Rifle I enjoyed the most, compact and accurate for me, HoooooRahhhhh!


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Great! I've always wanted a .357 lever gun to also carry with my GP-100.


----------



## wnppmy (Jul 22, 2013)

If you have a 357 revolver, this one makes a good addition to share rounds.

Something fun about a lever action. Rossi makes a cool entry, easier on the pocket book on price. 

357 shoots well, but having fun with 38 special. It's accuracy on the money.


----------

